

Ask HN: was Stripe written in Common Lisp? - kung-fu-master

From https://stripe.com/about:<p>"Andreas has hacked on everything from packaging systems to graph databases in Common Lisp. He used to help Patrick and Saikat with their Lisp woes in #lisp back in the day."<p>Is that means that Stripe was completely build with Common Lisp?
======
fbuilesv
I'm not a Stripe employee (or associated with them in any way), but from what
I've gathered from Patrick, they're using mostly Ruby for their stuff. They
have several Lisp hackers but I don't think they're actually using it on their
site.

